# Medicaid OB



## Jamiemrph485 (Jul 30, 2012)

Patient comes in 1 week after delivery for a BP check due to severe pre-eclampsia.  Can we bill a typical office visit since medicaid patients visits are billed individually.  I feel like we can as long as the documentation is there but my dr didn't think she would be able to?


----------



## mcnaryk (Jul 30, 2012)

Jamiemrph485 said:


> Patient comes in 1 week after delivery for a BP check due to severe pre-eclampsia.  Can we bill a typical office visit since medicaid patients visits are billed individually.  I feel like we can as long as the documentation is there but my dr didn't think she would be able to?



I think in this case your doctor is correct: the BP check would be part of the global package for the delivery and not seperately billable. I think because she had the pre-eclampsia during the pregnancy (known condition) and the doctor wanted to follow-up to make sure it was resolving after delivery, it would be part of the normal postpartum care for that patient's pregnancy.


----------



## Jamiemrph485 (Jul 31, 2012)

In our state we can not bill globally to medicaid we do each visit individual that is why i feel like i could bill this as office visit


----------



## Bready (Aug 2, 2012)

With Texas Medicaid we are allowed two postpartum visits.  If this were my patient, I would code 59430; V24.2.


----------

